# Cattleya violacea alba



## dodidoki (Sep 25, 2020)

In bloom


----------



## PeteM (Sep 25, 2020)

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice. Do you have a warm cattleya growing area?


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 26, 2020)

Many thanks my friends.I have no separated growing area, my experience with this sp, that the secret is high humidity and rare waterings.It is very sensitive about rot, and does not like excessive watering.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice, chaste viol!


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 27, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> In bloom


Looks a stunning arctic white. Oh, yo be a moth in the jungle....


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2020)

very nice. So you grow it fairly dry?


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 28, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> very nice. So you grow it fairly dry?


Yes, I do, but humidity is always high, at least 80%.Not an easy sp.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 28, 2020)

This is a wonderful species but very challenging in my growing setup, which can get too cool in the winter.

Thanks for posting yours so I can enjoy it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2020)

How 'cool' is cool?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 29, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Many thanks my friends.I have no separated growing area, my experience with this sp, that the secret is high humidity and rare waterings.It is very sensitive about rot, and does not like excessive watering.


Very interesting perspective of yours. I find them loving water under lights (seems to like semi water culture) in warm nights.

But I’m a newbie in this species so I reserve my say until I rebloom them.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Very interesting perspective of yours. I find them loving water under lights (seems to like semi water culture) in warm nights.
> 
> But I’m a newbie in this species so I reserve my say until I rebloom them.


My Friend, here is an in situ pic.I wiill take few pics tomorrow about mine ones, I grow them in pot, but pot size is very small so media can dry quickly and I put their pots onto another pot, so they cant take water from bottom.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 30, 2020)

Violaceas under my conditions, standing on pots.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 30, 2020)

Your method mimics nature better than me lol.

Are you growing in humid greenhouse? What are your night temperatures?


----------

